# Kool Aid In Skeeter Pee



## davemo (Jan 10, 2014)

I just made my first batch of skeeter pee (original) last summer and i do like it.However i am not a BIG lemon fan so i was wondering has anyone tried mixing unsweetened Kool Aid like say cherry flavor in their skeeter pee before bottling to make a different flavor?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 10, 2014)

*Yes Julie adds Kool Aid to a lot of her fruit wines for flavor and color*. 
[DON'T DO IT! Dan is being led to corner as he is getting his a$& kicked!]


----------



## Hokapsig (Jan 10, 2014)

it's been nice knowing you Dan. Can I have a carboy or two in your will????


----------



## beggarsu (Mar 27, 2014)

I am going to use Cherry Kool Aid as per suggestion on Lon's site. 

I used a Raspberry Slurry which discoloured the natural yellow so rather than have it muddy I'll try to turn it bright red with the cherry and add a little taste but I will only use 2 pkgs for the 6 Gal US, Lon uses 2 pkgs for 5 gal.

It's about same-same.

Mostly I just want to experiment with changing the colour.


----------



## Rick1960 (Mar 27, 2014)

I added 2 packs of cherry and it sure does change the colour and the flavour slightly.


----------



## Julie (Mar 27, 2014)

You know, I have no idea how I missed this thread! You Daniel! I yelled at you way before this thread about using KoolAid!!!! And now you want to blame me?    You are sooooo dead meat!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 27, 2014)

I had a wine that was less than par. It was not from fruit. I added KoolAid to it for just an experiment. It certainly changed the flavor and color. I threw it out. Its fun to experiment on something you are willing to lose but really if we are stooping as low as kool aid whats next? Welches?

Johnt, you can send me a bottle of your best for that.


----------



## pjd (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow Julie, only about 50 days late!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 27, 2014)

Phil it was my fault. I usually have to type slower for her to comprehend it.


----------



## beggarsu (Mar 28, 2014)

Rick1960 said:


> I added 2 packs of cherry and it sure does change the colour and the flavour slightly.



Sounds good -that's what I want - Lon uses it and I read positive reports on the taste - I like the colour in clear bottles. 
This is just trailer park use. 

I'll treat it as a cooler -probably mixing it with soda pop in the hot days of summer. Something I would never do with grape wine.


I was once in Taiwan and my Chinese host had some 200 dollar wine that was given to them being in the import -export biz - - they put coke and ice cubes in it. 
My eyes not believed my sight!!!

I desperately covered my glass when the host's wife tired to pour coke in it.
Oi Vay!


----------

